# From the Shadows (Ravenloft Campaign) [OOG Q&A]



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Feb 18, 2005)

''Enter freely and of your own will.''​
Greetings, and welcome to the Realm of Dread. You may recognize some of those standing next to you, but allow me to make the formal introductions:

Current Players
Erasmus Tuin'tarl, played by Xen155
Brother Thaddeus Irmesch, played by CoolHand
Varren D'Cor played by Nightcloak

New Players (Pending Approval)
Candide
LilMissKittyn​

In this thread, I’ll address any questions you have regarding the game (both IG and OOG issues).

There are three rules in my Ravenloft games:
1. No character statistics, classes, alignments, hit points, etc., will be discussed on the thread, not even in spoiler blocks. (If you need a cure spell, you better let someone know you’re injured, not “Hey, I’ve got 6 hp left!”). See the spoiler block below for what is allowed (as far as OOC stuff), and how it’ll be presented on the thread.

2. Be honest. I’m trusting every player here to represent themselves truthfully, especially since you’ll be rolling your own dice, and not using a dice roller. (A little unorthodox, I know, but if I won’t trust you, how can I expect you to trust me?)

3. Respect my rulings in-game. If you feel I’ve made an error, or just plain don’t like something that’s happened, let me know in an email. I probably won’t explain why things happen the way that they do, but if I really mess something up (which doesn’t happen often), I’ll make it up to you.

All Players:
[sblock]All important rolls (i.e. attack rolls, skill checks, etc.), OOC (Out Of Character) conversation, and anything related specifically to game mechanics will be entered in spoiler blocks like this one. Make sure you label the spoiler (as above)! Any major information designed for specific PCs (i.e. if someone fails a Madness save) will be disseminated via email, as will all rules disputes and questions/concerns about the campaign.[/sblock]

Please post your comments/concerns here before we start playing, which should be soon (the exact date will be announced at the top of this post, and it will be accompanied by a link to the game thread).


----------



## Nightcloak (Feb 18, 2005)

*Clarification with extreme example*

In other words, the only thing that will be posted in the open with be dialog? Even descriptions of character actions beyond mechanics would thus be placed in the spoiler action ?

For example:

Don't worry young lady, Sir NEW ToRavenloft will help! I'll be right there!

[sblock]I move forward to embrace the poor little innocent girl crying in the graveyard[/sblock]


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Feb 18, 2005)

No. In the example above, the text in the spoiler block should appear after the dialogue. 

Basically anything anyone could see your character do (i.e. attack, walk, talk, whatever) doesn't need to be in a spoiler block, but the damage your attack does, or the result of your Diplomacy check does neeed to be sblocked.


----------



## Nightcloak (Feb 19, 2005)

Easy enough.

One last question. Do you want actions and the text of what characters say different. Thought I'd ask since this is going to be a heavy role-playing campaign.


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Feb 19, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Easy enough.
> 
> One last question. Do you want actions and the text of what characters say different. Thought I'd ask since this is going to be a heavy role-playing campaign.



As long as it's clear what's said and what's done, I don't have a preference.


----------



## Dyne (Feb 21, 2005)

Holy cow, I just found out that this thread exists. So, five of us will be playing, or just two like you asked for? And instead of using excel, could I email you my stats in my template? I find my template much easier to use.


----------



## CoolHand (Feb 23, 2005)

Leaning casually back in his chair against the corner wall, Brother Thadeus takes a long survey of the pub's guest list for the evening. A more dour bunch of faces he's rarely seen. Something is definitely amiss in this foul place.

"Where they be?" he wonders aloud, watching the door for a familiar face to appear.

Hearing the question, a nearby stranger, upon noticing no one else within earshot, passes him a queer look. Thadeus takes a long draw of ale and slams down the empty mug, meeting the man's gaze with a fiery look. Apparently not itching for a fight, the man offers a snorting laugh and turns away.

"I really must stop talking to meself," Thadeus laughed aloud, privately enjoying the irony of his own words.

[sblock]How's that? Mostly just here testing out my posting abilities with these Spoiler Blocks and making sure we're still on track. Is everyone on board? My Preview Post doesn't appear to be working so I'm submitting somewhat blindly.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightcloak (Feb 24, 2005)

CoolHand said:
			
		

> Leaning casually back in his chair against the corner wall, Brother Thadeus takes a long survey of the pub's guest list for the evening. A more dour bunch of faces he's rarely seen. Something is definitely amiss in this foul place.
> 
> "Where they be?" he wonders aloud, watching the door for a familiar face to appear.
> 
> ...




The man stops his chuckling, and returns his look back to Thadeus.

_As long as your voice is the only voice you hear, and your face is the only face you see in the mirror, you'll be fine._

The man finishes off the shot of liquer in a small steel glass before him and lets it slide to the table. Dark rings in the table suggest he's had several.

_If you want to call this..._

He gestures to the pub, or maybe the region, or maybe life itself.

_...Fine. 

But ey' be here, what ever _here_ is._


[sblock] Ready to roll! 

But no pressure to MtM. Afterall, he waited a week for my character    [/sblock]


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, but the net has been kinda shoddy for me lately. (Connection trouble). I'll be creating the Game Thread next Tuesday, and play will begin then. You'll all be recieving an email just after I post the tread.

Just for clarification, I don't want players discussing Alignment, XP, HP, or any other "game statistics" (i.e. anything you couldn't tell about someone just by looking at them or talking to them) in game or out of game. (Alignment should be discovered thru RP, not by asking).


----------



## Dyne (Feb 25, 2005)

Dyne said:
			
		

> Holy cow, I just found out that this thread exists. So, five of us will be playing, or just two like you asked for? And instead of using excel, could I email you my stats in my template? I find my template much easier to use.




Ahem. I repeat myself.

I'll be using my own template instead of microsoft excel for my character, if you don't mind. I'll have him up in a jiff.


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Feb 25, 2005)

Make sure you don't post your character on the web. I repeat: DO NOT POST YOUR CHARACTER ON LINE!

Just email it to me. I don't want players to have access to other player's characters.


----------



## CoolHand (Mar 3, 2005)

Have we already lost anyone from our little troupe? We seem to have a pause in the action right off.


----------



## Nightcloak (Mar 3, 2005)

CoolHand said:
			
		

> Have we already lost anyone from our little troupe? We seem to have a pause in the action right off.




I do believe we have lost two actually. I seem Madmorgan recruiting on another thread. Hopefully, we can get rocking quickly.


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, we lost Dyne and Verbatim. I was waiting on Xen to post, but it looks like he's done that. Look for my post later this evening.


----------



## Nightcloak (Mar 18, 2005)

*Good times...*

Since this is the OOC thread, I just wanted to do a drive-by somewhere and officially go: I'm doing a Tarroka reading!

That's pretty damn cool.

And scarry too, but cool


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Mar 18, 2005)

I still haven't found a copy of the actual Ravenloft Tarroka, but I did pick up a Tarot deck a while back as a prop for the game, so when we do the reading, I'll actually be drawing cards from that.

[sblock]This should be interesting, as I never stack or remove cards from the deck, so this reading may send the game in a different direction than I had intended. Should be interesting   [/sblock]


----------



## Nightcloak (Mar 18, 2005)

Mordmorgan the Mad said:
			
		

> I still haven't found a copy of the actual Ravenloft Tarroka, but I did pick up a Tarot deck a while back as a prop for the game, so when we do the reading, I'll actually be drawing cards from that.




Extra cool  

I'll take a moment to show off the fact I have a tarroka deck that came with the original box set  

The irony is, I have always wanted to do a tarroka reading, amd now it finally happens and I'm on the other end of the reading...

[sblock]



> This should be interesting, as I never stack or remove cards from the deck, so this reading may send the game in a different direction than I had intended. Should be interesting




 

[sblock]    [/sblock] 

[/sblock]


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, looks like Xen's been having some computer trouble, but he's recently asked me if he's still allowed to play, and to send him a copy of his character sheet. Hopefully he'll be able to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry, folks...real life has been keeping me from posting as much as I'd like. (Sleep has been in short supply). I should be making my next post on Tuesday.


----------



## Nightcloak (Mar 31, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Since this is the OOC thread, I just wanted to do a drive-by somewhere and officially go: I'm doing a Tarroka reading!
> 
> That's pretty damn cool.




I officially retract that statement.







Which is my way of saying: "Kudos and well done."


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Mar 31, 2005)

I was begining to worry that the reading was taking too long. I nearly included the last card in my latest post, but figured that it'd be more dramatic to leave the cliffhanger there. I was also worried about being too formulaic with my posts regarding the cards, so it's good to hear that you're enjoying it.

I also hope that the rest of you guys aren't bored to death. I have some fun stuff planned, and don't forget, I don't mind the party splitting up, so don't feel like you have to wait for Nightcloak's character


----------



## Nightcloak (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe the cards you drew. I'm floored. 

Not half as much as my character but I'm floored   


And Madmorgan is right. Don't let me fill the space here. Jump in everyone, we're a team. Well, at least we'll be a team to that last card is played through...


----------



## Xen155 (Apr 5, 2005)

My character would have something to say about that card. 

I am really gatting into this MtM, really suspensfull.


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks like Lilmisskittyn will be able to join the game after all. Look for her first post sometime soon.


----------



## LilMissKittyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Argh. Life is busy. I'll post tomorrow during comp programming, I promise.


----------



## SyrinxNymph (Apr 22, 2005)

(this is LMK's sn now. apologies for the confusion)


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 23, 2005)

SyrinxNymph said:
			
		

> (this is LMK's sn now. apologies for the confusion)




???


----------



## SyrinxNymph (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry. I'm starting to really hate cats due to a series of unfortunate incidents with them, so I'd rather not use that s/n anymore. (Or at least that's the story....mwahaha)

Oh yeah, sorry about the whole screaming thing. Poor Varren will never be the same...


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 23, 2005)

SyrinxNymph said:
			
		

> Sorry. I'm starting to really hate cats due to a series of unfortunate incidents with them, so I'd rather not use that s/n anymore. (Or at least that's the story....mwahaha)




Just curious. It's all good.



> Oh yeah, sorry about the whole screaming thing. Poor Varren will never be the same...




Yea. I'm worried about him too    

Something tells me this will be a difficult road for him to travel


----------



## SyrinxNymph (Apr 26, 2005)

Hm...I suppose so...
(to the contribution of the game, of course...)


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 27, 2005)

Still waiting for your grapple check, Nymph


----------



## SyrinxNymph (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry, they locked down on internet use at school - I'm gonna have to pull out of a campaign but I have yet to decide which one. (If I can make it till June....)


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (May 5, 2005)

Please forgive my unusually short posts recently, but prep for the wedding is getting hectic. I'm going to try to post as much as possible, and keep the game moving, but the elaborate description will have to wait for a little while longer.


----------



## SyrinxNymph (May 5, 2005)

That's absolutely fine. Weddings come first, I'd say.


----------



## Candide (May 5, 2005)

I'm sorry, I thought the games you were running were being dropped due to real world stuff. My bad. I feel like an idiot now


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (May 6, 2005)

The Ravenloft game isn't gonna be dropped by any means, and I'll still be posting during the honeymoon. I just wanted to let everyone know why the length of my posts has gotten shorter


----------



## Nightcloak (May 6, 2005)

Mordmorgan the Mad said:
			
		

> Please forgive my unusually short posts recently, but prep for the wedding is getting hectic. I'm going to try to post as much as possible, and keep the game moving, but the elaborate description will have to wait for a little while longer.




Whoa! I missied something!

You are getting married. Cool. Best wishes to you and the bride to be.    

And you are right, pre-wedding prep is hectic. Good luck!


----------



## Nightcloak (May 6, 2005)

This might be a good time to mention that I'll will be on a business trip/vacation from 5/9 to 5/15. Basically, all of next week.

I'm going to try to find an online source to check in a couple of times, but I wanted to give you a heads up just in case (the hotels in Vegas must have online capabilities - I would think). 

If you need to Mordmorgan, you can determine an action of my character in the interim. I'm sure you will save the horrid and mind blowing death scene for me to enjoy...


----------



## SyrinxNymph (May 24, 2005)

post removed


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Jun 10, 2005)

OK boys and girls, as this is the first bit of free time I've had in nearly three weeks, I think I'm going to put the game on hold until after my wedding on the 28th of this month. I should be back and posting frequently on the 30th. Until then, I hope everyone is well, and will rejoin the game


----------



## SyrinxNymph (Jun 12, 2005)

No problem. Have a great time with the wedding!


----------



## Nightcloak (Jun 16, 2005)

Mordmorgan the Mad said:
			
		

> OK boys and girls, as this is the first bit of free time I've had in nearly three weeks, I think I'm going to put the game on hold until after my wedding on the 28th of this month. I should be back and posting frequently on the 30th. Until then, I hope everyone is well, and will rejoin the game




Woot!

Congrats on getting Married  

I'll be waiting for you, you ain't getting out of this campaign that easily...


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Jul 3, 2005)

Well folks, the wedding went off flawlessly, and the game is back on. Sorry I didn't get back to it sooner, but it took longer than I thought to deal with the post-wedding wrap up.


----------



## Nightcloak (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome back!

Game On!!!


----------



## SyrinxNymph (Jul 16, 2005)

Waiting for MtM....not much to say in character.


----------

